# "Salamander" HMPK x Red HMPK



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

Male: copper-based "salamander" HMPK (4-ray) through MN Betta Shop
Female: red HMPK (2-ray) through MN Betta Shop








Goal:
1. male is supposedly EE geno, attempt to recover phenotype in later generations
2. improve stair-stepping on dorsal rays and ventral length
3. test father-in method for raising fry

Spawned: 23 Sept 2015
est. 400+ eggs









Hatched: 25 Sept 2015 (@ 83°F; increase of 3°F sped up egg developement by 8h. no observable effect on viability)










Free-swimming: 26 Sept 2015 (@ 83°F; fry free-swimming 24h faster)
Feeding: infusoria, vinegar eel, NLS Fry
est. 300+ fry









Father-in is an interesting experience so far. The male (Napoleon) spent the first 24h trying to return the fry back to the bubble nest. He's given up on that and is slowly circling the perimeter of the tank now. Whenever he comes across fry, Nap slurps them up, pumps his gills a few times and then spits them back out. The fry don't seem to mind, since they tend to swarm around his head. Nap is being fed assorted frozen foods once a day during this entire process.


----------



## simici789 (Dec 25, 2013)

congratulations . My favorite colors .


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Fantastic shots of the fry!


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

simici789 said:


> congratulations . My favorite colors .


Thanks Simici! I agree, they are a beautiful color. When I first saw a photo, I wasn't too impressed, but seeing a live fish is much more impressive. The metallic color on top of the red creates an interesting shimmer, so hard to photograph. Your salamander HM has a lovely pattern too!

Video seems to show the salamander color better:







Lilypad said:


> Fantastic shots of the fry!


*grin* Glad you like them! Sloooowly learning how to photograph fish. (Harder than it looks!) I have a new appreciation for all the folks who can take well-lighted, in-focus photos of fish >.< And thank goodness for digital cameras, I couldn't imagine doing this on film! ROFL


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, 300 fry! The parents are gorgeous, too.


----------

